# Check Engine Light



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Just installed my hotshot 5th gen header, and after a few miles the CEL came on. Any help with what it might be?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Did you hook the O2 sensors up correctly?If not it could be that or if you don't have a catalytic convertor anymore that would be another reason.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Pull the code and find out what the error is. Then you can narrow down the problem a lot faster.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

No, Sr20's dont have cats in the manifold. I doubt its the 02 sensor. I just tried diagnose the EMC and for some reason it wouldnt get into diagnose mode?!? Keep the suggestions comming.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Maybe my LED light isnt working??


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

I guess mine doesnt have an LED, instead the CEL light flashes the code. Weird. Anyway, i got 55 (normal) so hmm...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

What I think you did was cleared the actual error code, when trying to figuire out where the code was flashing. 
So now you cel light should be off. If so wait till it comes back, then read the code again.
If it doesnt come back, than everything is ok.


----------



## sprayin200sx (Dec 3, 2002)

get the haynes manual and run the obd...read the section about emission and codes and its easy to do the test...ecu is behind the radio....all u have to do is turn the dial on the ecu one side to the other and read the codes...just get the haynes manual from discount or autozone...14.99 will get the headache away...


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Nostrodomas, you are probably right. I tried the test 3 times. We'll see what happens, but im guessing its EGR related.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

What makes you think that its egr related?
Have you ever had the chance to clean out the egr tube?


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

I dont know if anyone noticed, but the EGR tube and its connector are not a tight fit. When i installed my header i slid the EGR connector out and screwed it into the header before the header was even in the car. Im thinking maybe a leak coming from the EGR bung. 

No i have never cleaned out the EGR, but it was working fine before the header install.

I drove my car for maybe 10 miles and no CEL. How long does it take for the code to re-enter the EMC after i cleared it?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

It depends on how many trips you take. Put it out of your mind for now. If its not back in three weeks, its all good.
Couldnt you use like teflon tape on the EGR bungs? Is that stuff good for hot temps? I was wondering the same thing the other day, while thinking about what I needed to install my header.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Alright, sure enough it came back on. Code is 33 (O2 sensor) and another code 34 (Knock Sensor *SHIT*).

O2 sensor: Im thinking 2 possiblilties.
-I got PB blaster on it and that has somehow caused it to malfunction
-It is not on tight enough (im pretty sure this is not it)

Knock Sensor: This code does not trigger the CEL, so maybe i have had this stored for awhile. What the hell do i do?


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

I just realized that the code was wiring issues, so its probably nothing too serious, but any help with this would be great.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Disconnect the connector at the knock sensor. Use an ohmmeter, set on high scale, and check the resistance between terminal 2 and the ground. Terminal 2 is the left side of the connector, if you were looking at it facing you. It should be 500 to 620 K-ohms at 77 degrees F ( use the 10m scale on the ohmmeter). If its not than you need to replace the sensor.
But first check to see if the sensor itself is loose. That can cause the cel also.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Where is the knock sensor? I breifly looked for it today, but nothing. What does it look like? Pics? Am i getting into something complicated?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

All I know is that its threaded into the back side of the engine block.


----------



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

the only way to get to the knock sensor is from under the car, its a bitch to get to, it would help alot if you can get it on a lift. if you cant find it ill try and take a pic of it tomorrow.
it runs for over $160 at the dealer, i might be able to help you out and get it for about $110. i feel your pain, i went through it about a month ago, changed my O2 first then my knock sensor a week after.
hope this helps.


----------

